# Ralink RT3070 USB

## Zubziro

Hi

Anyone has experience with Ralink RT3070 USB WIFI under newer kernels like 3.10 or later in managed / AP mode?

I'm about to buy one and need advice if it will work or not.

Having one RTL8188RU which is working really badly as AP with hostapd and don't want another troublesome. 

/Thanks

----------

## eyoung100

This woman was none too happy, but got it working

----------

## javeree

I have one:

 *Quote:*   

> # lsusb -v
> 
> # Bus 001 Device 005: ID 148f:3070 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2870/RT3070 Wireless Adapter
> 
> # Device Descriptor:
> ...

 

Using it using the following kernel settings:

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_RT2800USB=m
> 
> # these are subsettings for additional, newer chipsets, but I don't need them
> 
> CONFIG_RT2800USB_RT33XX=n
> ...

 

This is my /etc/conf.d/net.wlanu

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/conf.d/net.wlanu
> 
> modules_wlanu="!iwconfig !wpa_supplicant"
> 
> config_wlanu="null"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/conf.d/hostapd
> 
> # Space separated list of interfaces which needs to be started before hostapd
> 
> INTERFACES="wlanu"
> ...

 

and /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf.wlanu:

 *Quote:*   

> interface=wlanu
> 
> bridge=br0
> 
> driver=nl80211
> ...

 

I used to have it working like that, but recently switched kernel to 3.10.7-gentoo-r1. I now get during boot a message 'nl80211 cannot be loaded'. Still, when I plug in the stick, it works.

----------

## Zubziro

 *javeree wrote:*   

> I used to have it working like that, but recently switched kernel to 3.10.7-gentoo-r1. I now get during boot a message 'nl80211 cannot be loaded'. Still, when I plug in the stick, it works.

 

Thanks for info!

----------

## Zubziro

 *eyoung100 wrote:*   

> This woman was none too happy, but got it working

 

Thanks, well i guess i will buy and give it a tray

----------

